# Co2 tubing



## dean (16 May 2019)

Which tubing is safe to use ?
I ordered some and it’s very rigid and impossible to bend round a corner 
Is silicone airline ok to use ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Harrison (16 May 2019)

Try this from AG https://www.aquariumgardens.co.uk/co2-tubing-1m-polyurethane-co2-resistant--46mm-669-p.asp


----------



## ian_m (16 May 2019)

CO2 "dissolves" in silicone tubing making it hard and crack. You need to use proper CO2 resistant tubing as linked above.


----------



## Siege (17 May 2019)

Yes very hard to bend.

You can get glass u-shape bends to go over the top of the tank. Will need to heat up the tubing though to fit that and the diffuser.

From the u-shape bend to the diffuser you can use normal air silicone if under water. I find it does discolour quickly and has tendency to ‘blow’ off though.


----------



## obsessed (17 May 2019)

I think it's worth investing in the good quality co2 tube as mentioned above as you are dealing with higher pressures sometimes as well.
Silicon air tube for air.
Polyurethane co2 resistant tube for co2.
Warm it up a bit with hot water.


----------



## Wolfito (29 May 2019)

black jbl co2 hose works just fine. been using it for 8 years now and it's ok


----------

